# Irwin, csy rudder 1977



## pmccharles (Aug 30, 2008)

We have purchased a 44ft 77 irwin center cockpit with a manual steering system. The rudder has a small leak, and rusted hose bands, and a stuffing box that most likely should be re stuffed. I am looking for a diagram or any information about what i am getting into taking this apart. I understand Irwin built csy from the same mold back then and the 44 ft irwin would most likely have the same rudder assembly as the 46 ft irwin Any help would be great.

thanks 

Peter


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Cam will be getting to you in a few..He use to own one..

Welcome Aboard.

The yard did mine and I was not there to watch so not any help.


----------



## pmccharles (Aug 30, 2008)

thank you stillraining we have till oct 21st before we need to get started. Splash in November in St Thomas.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky you....


----------

